# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Livestock and Animal Husbandry >  Help, How can DOG be prepared and made  delicious

## falconer

Does anyone have experience cooking preparing and eating dog meat?

----------


## pete lynch

Michael Vick has joined the forum!

----------


## falconer

Who's he?  I hear the Chinese regularly eat dog. What's the best spices, etc.?

----------


## Ranger F

Yea.... Here in America most peoples dogs are part of their family,   I'd probably eat the neighborhood cats before I'd eat a dog.  Different cultures different ideas.

----------


## ClayPick

Cultures that eat dog also eat rat meat to, sorry, cant help you there either.

----------


## LowKey

Do people eat coyote or wolf?
What's the difference between rat and squirrel? Peel the skin off, they look the same.

I'd probably cook a dog the same way as any other lean meat. 
Depending on the type of dog and how well fed it was...
I'd cook it well done though. 
Dogs eat some really nasty stuff.
I'd have to be very very very hungry though.

----------


## Batch

Canine can be prepared the same way that pork is pre-paired. Use the same precautions against trichinilla.

----------


## BENESSE

The question was meant to be strictly provocative, nothing more.

----------


## Ken

Thanks for asking that question.  I just threw up.

----------


## hunter63

> The question was meant to be strictly provocative, nothing more.


Bingo..........or pick up a copy of 101 "Ways to Wok Your Dog".

----------


## RandyRhoads

There are plenty of recipes on coyote on the net. Just use those. Same thing.

----------


## randyt

par boil it until the meat falls off the bone. Then mix in whatever you would mix in with any other meat. Also you can wrap it in bacon and roast it in a oven. Everything and I mean everything goes with bacon.

----------


## RandyRhoads

Mmm dog bacon...

----------


## LowKey

Benesse, I know. LOL. 
Was wondering if maybe he had a neighbor's dog that was annoying. 
Might have come out as a non-sequiter. You know, "hey that dog is annoying." *Bing* "I wonder if you can eat dog...."

I for one have eaten far too much turkey and am awaiting the moment for pie to be served.

----------


## crashdive123

> Who's he?  I hear the Chinese regularly eat dog. What's the best spices, etc.?


There are cultures that regularly eat fried spiders, yak penis, escamoles (larvae of giant poisonous ants), balut (duck embryo), hakarl (rotting shark flesh), rocky mountain oysters and bat paste.  Give em a try if you are adventurous.  http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/foo...-1226732939964

----------


## shiftyer1

I don't know if I would eat a dog,  although I've never been THAT hungry either.  I know that I really dislike veggies and that if my only options to avoid starving was a salad or a blackened black lab well, sorry Buddy.

----------


## natertot

Almost any meat is safe to eat as long as it is fully cooked..... almost.

As far as taste goes, well..... trial and error. let me know how it works out.

----------


## LowKey

I dunno about any meat being safe to eat. There was a story going around here a while back that the deer that lived on a local superfund chemical dump would glow in the dark at night. 
There're some fish there I wouldn't want to eat either...

----------


## RandyRhoads

Any animal exposed to radiation or chemicals is of course not going to be safe to eat.... And wouldn't want to want to eat and not being able to safely eat are two different things!

----------


## JoshPFT

You'd probably want to make sure the dog was fairly healthy, too even if you were going to thoroughly cook it. I wouldn't want any of those common doggie parasites in me!

----------


## RandyRhoads

Wild game has more parasites than your common dog does...

I think they pretty much cook out except prions.

----------


## Wildthang

Here is how to prepare dog:

Kill and gut dog.

Skin it out 

Leave animal in one peice, do not quarter out

Soak in brine over night

Put dog on large skewer and hang over a hickory fire

After approximately 4 hours of slow cooking and rotating over the fire

You now have a hot dog :Scared:

----------


## falconer

Hey, thanks! Wildthang.  May come in handy some day.  What is BRINE? Salt water? Is the hickory just to add flavor from the smoke?

----------


## falconer

Thanks LowKey, you're so right. I'd have to be very hungry too, but that may be here sooner than we think.

----------


## DSJohnson

Stewed works well. I have never had it roasted.  Native Americans routinely ate dog in the 19th century.  Not out of desperation or starvation but just like any other "meat" animal.  Goats, bear, deer, elk, moose, sheep, pigs, fish, chicken, turkey, duck, quail, grouse and cattle all "carry" parasites and they are all part of our daily diet...well okay us meat eaters anyway.  Dog is not more dangerous to eat than any of those others when it is prepared/treated properly.  Now I have to tell you cat meat is pretty poor pickings in my experience. The mountain lion/cougar that I have eaten on several occasions has always been extremely lean and pretty tough. Very "dense" meat.  I would not choose it if I have a choice.

I do agree with you Miz B ma'am..I think the poster was just tryin' to stir up controversy and cause a row. 

Crash, I know there are cultures that eat really, REALLY, weird things and your link sure re-enforces my continuing amazement at what people will, willingly, try to eat.  I thought I was doing good with the raw squid soaked in lemon juice when I was on Guam.  Wow was I naive.

I have knowingly eaten dog.  Mostly just to see if it was any different than any other red meat.  It was in a stew and it was meat. That is about it.  Good stew but then I like cooked onions, potatoes, carrots and celery!!

----------


## BENESSE

> I do agree with you Miz B ma'am..I think the poster was just tryin' to stir up controversy and cause a row.


I can't believe that people are actually responding to this. Of ALL the things he could have asked, _this_ is what he chooses? And people who now have, and have had dogs as best friends, and huge parts of their family, just sit by and don't call him on it? People who have mourned the passing of a beloved pet just sit there and chime in? There are culture that eat dogs but _we_ don't. 
When we start, you'll know it's TEOTWAWKI.

----------


## randyrandy

Too much bull**** (talk). Anybody want to respect the man's question and ATFQ? It's legit. Keep your personal feelings and emotions to yourself.
In a SHTF situation, we'll all be in line to get some Fido. Yes, you will.

Recipe #1: skin, leave whole, soak in brine overnight, skew and roast over hickory fire
Recipe #2: ?

----------


## randyrandy

This recipe looks good.

wikihow.com/Cook-Lemongrass-Dog

----------


## DSJohnson

Randy,
he actually asked three different questions.
"Has anyone had any experience 1. cooking
                                            2. preparing
                                            3. eating dog meat

In response to the first question I suggested stewing, should I have gone into more detail?
In response to the second question I said I would prepare it like any other meat.
In response to his last question I acknowledged that I have indeed eaten dog meat. 

How did I not address and answer his question?  What am I missing here?

----------


## edr730

Some animals are much better if you par boil them a few times and put fresh water in each time until the strong flavors are gone. I use brine over night for squirrels, rabbits and deer livers. Falcon, in Lake Atitlan, at the market, they used to sell iguana. I'm not sure if it's legal though in Guatemala. You may pick up some tips from the indeginous vendors there about cooking Iguanas and it may apply to dogs as well.

----------


## crashdive123

> Too much bull**** (talk). Anybody want to respect the man's question and ATFQ? It's legit. Keep your personal feelings and emotions to yourself.
> In a SHTF situation, we'll all be in line to get some Fido. Yes, you will.
> 
> Recipe #1: skin, leave whole, soak in brine overnight, skew and roast over hickory fire
> Recipe #2: ?


Everybody will choose to answer a question the way they want.  While you didn't ask it, this applies to you as well  ---  if you don't like the answer, don't ask the question.  

Another thing to consider about when TSH'sTF - attitude will either help you or hurt you.

----------


## Rick

randy, randy, randy, randy. With attitude like that I'm going to make a stab in the dark and suggest you might not last too long. Brand new on the forum and telling the members how to act? Interesting. You'll also note the little asterisks in your post? Those are there to keep the forum PG-13 because we do have young children on here.

----------


## Old Professor

I have not eaten dog but have eaten coyote in a stew. In my opinion they are the same thing-both canines. Obviously their diet will affect how they taste. I thought the coyote stew was good.

----------


## randyrandy

DSJ, you did answer the question, and quite well may I add.

Rick, you just scolded me publicly instead of a pm (similar to what you are accusing me of doing.) Lol. 
What does SHTF mean to kids? 
Go ahead, "stab." I do think you'll be surprised.
Honestly, I thought the original post was serious. I was trying to help him out (recipies not nonsense.)

Everyone, please forgive me. 

Having asked for forgiveness, I am bugging out of this Forum. Please remove me as a member. 
Crucify me all you want, I won't ever know.
Thanks.

----------


## crashdive123

> DSJ, you did answer the question, and quite well may I add.
> 
> Rick, you just scolded me publicly instead of a pm (similar to what you are accusing me of doing.) Lol. 
> What does SHTF mean to kids? 
> Go ahead, "stab." I do think you'll be surprised.
> Honestly, I thought the original post was serious. I was trying to help him out (recipies not nonsense.)
> 
> Everyone, please forgive me. 
> 
> ...


We don't remove members here.  I guess you won't read this following your tantrum, but it's just easier to go away (on any forum) if you find it is not a good fit for you.

----------


## RandyRhoads

He seemed a bit moody and left like a pouter but he had a point or two.

----------


## Rick

Ha! That's rich. Why do folks feel obligated to tell the world they are leaving? If you don't like it just leave. You don't need our permission.

----------


## randyt

I reckon persistence has no meaning for the lad.

----------


## natertot

So, has the OP tried anything yet? I keep checking to see if there are any results. Perhaps, in the spring, I should take down a coyote and do a run on it although I really don't have a desire to do so. I'm just kinda curious..... 

Do you think PETA and the like would mind if I placed pics?

----------


## RandyRhoads

> Do you think PETA and the like would mind if I placed pics?


God I hope so. 

Here I'll start with mine. 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.




Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Canoetripper

You prepare dog the same way you prepare cat................................

----------


## your_comforting_company

I'm going with black pepper, smoked over a nice pecan wood.

----------


## finallyME

Since you asked....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sibton

The poster must either be a very strange person or more likely trying to wind people up

----------


## NightSG

> You prepare dog the same way you prepare cat................................


I just want to teach a dog to be like a cat; hunt and bring me part of what it catches.




> The poster must either be a very strange person or more likely trying to wind people up


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## natertot

+1 NightSG. Card well played!

----------


## hunter63

> +1 NightSG. Card well played!


Plus 2.......LOL

----------


## Adventure Wolf

Let sleeping threads lie.

----------

